# What are your favorite omelette additions?



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

What are your favorite things to put on an omelette?

I usually do onions, peppers, turkey or ham, cheese (but no cheese for me) mushrooms, I might throw some tomatoes on top after it is cooked but that is what I *always* do and I think maybe I should give change a try.

What are your favorite omelette fixings?


----------



## Phantaja (Oct 10, 2006)

Smoked salmon with tomatoes and mushrooms. Or spinach and feta.


----------



## Jaxinator (Dec 28, 2009)

Tomatoes, spinach and parmasan. The tomatoes go on late so they don't cook, the spinach goes in early.


----------



## akwifeandmomma (Aug 13, 2005)

Roasted red peppers, feta, garlic
Sauteed mushrooms and blue cheese
Avocado, mushrooms, bacon, cheddar

Mmmmmm...


----------



## MsVyky (May 29, 2009)

mushrooms, onions, green peppers, oregano (from the garden) and then a heap of mozzarella right before I take it off the heat. It's like pizza. MMMM pizza.


----------



## la mamita (Apr 10, 2005)

tuna, broccoli, tomato.

hash browns and cheese.

pinto or black beans, salsa, avocado.


----------



## jimblejamble (May 18, 2007)

Spinach, broccoli, onion, mushrooms


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Mushrooms, spinach, green chiles, and avocado.


----------



## jeanine123 (Jan 7, 2005)

Basil and tomatoes or just basil. Salsa and grilled chicken.


----------



## Addie (Dec 19, 2009)

Goat cheese and green onion
Goat cheese and mushroom
Goat cheese









DH is the omelet maker in our house, and he prefers the skinny classic French omelets to the big overstuffed American style ones. He makes a mean omelet, so I don't argue.


----------



## greenmulberry (Jan 11, 2009)

If you are looking to get more greens in your diet, try sauteed swiss chard mixed with cheese.


----------



## calebsmommy25 (Aug 23, 2008)

Spinach or kale, garlic, onion and a bit of cheese or sprinkle of hot sauce on top or I like to add tomato bruschetta to the middle and fold over right at the very end.


----------



## Sol_y_Paz (Feb 6, 2009)

any veggies, fresh herbs, pepper, and cheese


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

I love spinach, cheese, avocado.

Goat cheese or feta and mint is also seriously tasty.

(and hash browns & cheese. . .mmmm . . I could go for that right now)


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

this is more of a lunch omlette that i serve with rice cooked with red lentils. mix two parts red lentils to one part rice. first heat the oil and throw in a stick of cinnamon and then some whole black pepper (this is the key, you can take them out later) and when the pepper pops add a couple of cardomoms and then add the lentils and rice that you have already washed and it will be ready in 15 mins. butter instead of oil goes really well with this.

serve with just a simple omlette.

after beating the eggs you add in chopped onions, chopped garlic, tomatoes, green chillies, cilantro and salt and pepper and beat them all together and fry it in a iron skillet - NOT non stick. and cook the eggs till they are a little red. or over fried.

i tell you this combination is YUMMMYYYY!!!!


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phantaja* 
Smoked salmon with tomatoes and mushrooms. Or spinach and feta.

I have been wanting something new to try with smoked salmon!

These all sound great! I can't decide what to make first!


----------



## CherryBomb (Feb 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abimommy* 

These all sound great! I can't decide what to make first!









I know, me too!


----------



## tinybutterfly (May 31, 2004)

I don't like mushrooms. BUT...this is good and even I will eat it. Sautee some sliced mushrooms in a little butter. Then add some cream cheese. Add most of that to the middle of the omlette, reserve a little bit to pour over the top of the omlette at the end. DELSIH!


----------



## tinybutterfly (May 31, 2004)

Oh, and I love regular cheese of any kind in an omletter.


----------



## ~savah~ (Aug 24, 2008)

Salmon smoked or otherwise, cream cheese and fresh dill. Then I place the omelet on a bed of fresh spinach







.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

I am thinking spinach and cheese and mushroom. Or maybe jalapenos, chopped tomatoes and cheese. With or without potatoes.


----------



## Princess ConsuelaB (Apr 11, 2008)

I like asparagus, mushrooms, red onion and cheddar + a little tarragon.


----------

